#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What are common Phishing techniques phishers use?

## Bhavya

As technology and internet grows, cybercriminals also becoming more advanced in knowledge. Phishing attack is one of the significant cyber attacks where phisers target the victim through emails and extract the needed data through those emails. Can you guys tell me what are common phishing techniques phishers use?

----------

